# Used Car bought from Dealership but with scratches - who's 'liable'?



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

My mates dad has just bought a Peugeot 308 second hand from a Peugeot dealership.

He hasn't paid for/picked up the car yet but tonight I went to see the car after the garage had shut to inspect it's bodywork condition & was amazed to find a few scuffs & scratches that he hadn't noticed! 

Anyway, I will say to him tomorrow to mention it to the sales guy & see if they can fix it before he picks it up.

Do you think he is within his rights to get the dealership to fix these bits of damage before he picks up the car & are the dealer obliged to fix them or is it a case of 'sold as seen'?

Thanks for any advice. :thumb:


----------



## busterbulldog (Sep 5, 2012)

Small repair like that wont cost a dealership hardly anything,insist its done.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

busterbulldog said:


> Small repair like that wont cost a dealership hardly anything,insist its done.


Will do. It's unacceptable really I think for a dealership to sell a car in that state (fair enough it's second hand but still, geez!)


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Will do. It's unacceptable really I think for a dealership to sell a car in that state (fair enough it's second hand but still, geez!)


Why? A lot of people won't be put off by those little marks. No point paying for them to be repaired if the customer isn't bothered by them. If the customer is serious about the car but isn't happy with the scuffs, then they can choose whether to repair them, drop a little money off or say no deal.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

It's used, I would never expect to see a used car without some marks somewhere, never have really.
Like said most wont bother so they will leave it at that.
They will probably have them done now they have been noticed though, to make the sale


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

If he has signed and accepted it as it was then the dealer isn't obliged to do anything, they usually leave little bits like that to see if the buyer notices/ cares then gets the work done if they do, he can always back out so I guess they will just get it done for him.


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

When I bought a car in 2006 it had a few scratches on it, a deepen on the boot. I asked him if he'd sort it for me and he turned around to me and said "you're paying for the badge not the condition" sure enough I walked away.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Will do. It's unacceptable really I think for a dealership to sell a car in that state (fair enough it's second hand but still, geez!)


What??? its a 2nd hand car for goodness sake...its not like its brand spankers or the entire bumper is hanging off.

Its a 2nd hand car its entitled to have some chips and scratches....I would mention it but it certainly isn't a deal breaker. Chances are is an ex rental car anyhow


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

normal for a used car imo

any requests for them to be done should have been done at the haggling stage , no harm in asking though


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

As above, when I bought my Santa Fe it had three bumper scuffs, I agreed these were to be fixed as a part of the deal.

My brother in law bough at car with a bumper mark as per the op, but didn't notice it until after the deal and it wasn't fixed. Some of his would polish out but he does bother like I do.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

if you were selling it im sure you would leave it to the buyer to notice? i know i would sold as seen if the chap didnt inspect it properly then unfortunately thats his fault its not the garages responsibility to point out defects (some which 99% of peeps) wouldnt care about


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd agree its normal for a used car. The only time its out of order is when you travel to see a car or they get one moved down for you based on spec/mileage... and have specifically told you its free from scratches/dents and in "mint" condition.

I have been known to kick off at a few people who insisted on telling me a car was mint... only for my eye to take 10 seconds to spot a number of significant scratches and marks in the flesh (not swirls, I'd expect those and the like). I normally make a habit of pointing them all out indignantly. Sure they probably think im a ******!! :lol:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Vw golf fan, is that linwood by any chance? If so, I'm not in the slightest bit surprised at the condition, most of the cars up there are in shocking nick and that's actually not too bad compared to some, especially round the back of the vauxhall dealer. I reckon most of them are ex rental or motibility hence the state of them. 

If the dealer are decent they should get a smart repair done on that even though he's paid for the car/put a deposit down. Assuming he's not haggled to the rock bottom price right enough.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

what is all the fuss about "don't like the car don't buy it" simples :wall:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

ive seen some sights in the last coulpe of years at proper dealerships and think its well out of order. 

remember the gf looking at a car and all 4 tyres where a different make


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Update:

He spoke with the sales manager today & he has agreed to sort the scuffs & scratch out before collection next week. :thumb:

A much better outcome than I expected.


----------

